
Show HN: Interactively access/execute from your Bash-History (very small/simple) - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Repeat_History
======
EllipticCurve
Hi,

I use this script for a couple of years now on a daily basis and thought, that
some of you might appreciate it.

Anyhow. I know, that this script is in no way perfect or working under all
given conditions (probably). If it does not work for you, please don't use it
or feel free to fork it on GitHub to make it more complete/better.

There are probably different ways to make it work more elegant. I wrote this
some years ago and it is not important enough for me to rework it (--> Never
change a running system in this case).

Otherwise feel free to leave some opinion :)

Best regards

Maurice

